# Irrealis / conditie



## Andrey05

Wat is de juiste vorm  van werkwoorden in irrealis - verleden of tegenwoordige tijd? Zoals:

Ik maak de tafel even schoon, zodat we daarop *kunnen* eten. OF:

Ik maak de tafel even schoon, zodat we daarop *konden* eten.

Als de tafel schoon was, zouden we daarop kunnen eten.

Als de tafel schoon was, zouden we daarop hebben gegeten.

Als de tafel schoon was, hadden we daarop kunnen eten.


Welke zinnen hierop zijn fout, correct, worden meest of minder gebruikt?

Bedankt van tevoren!


----------



## Joannes

Hallo,



> Ik maak de tafel even schoon, zodat we daarop *kunnen* eten. OF:
> 
> Ik maak de tafel even schoon, zodat we daarop *konden* eten.
> Juist zou zijn: *ik maakte de tafel even schoon*, enz...
> 
> Als de tafel schoon was, zouden we daarop kunnen eten.
> met de context: we gaan eten en we zoeken een geschikte plaats maar de tafel is vuil
> 
> Als de tafel schoon was, zouden we daarop hebben gegeten.
> ... *gegeten hebben*, zou ik zeggen
> met de context: we gingen eten aan tafel maar die was niet schoon (en dus hebben we elders gegeten / niet gegeten /...)
> 
> met die context wel minder gebruikelijk dan:
> Als de tafel schoon was, hadden we daarop kunnen eten.


 
Edit: sorry, niet goed gelezen. Er is nog een betekenisverschil tussen 4 en 5. Nl. het gebrek aan *kunnen* in 4. Dus mogelijke equivalenten zijn (waarvan b in beide gevallen frequenter is dan a):

(4a) Als de tafel schoon was, zouden we daarop gegeten hebben.
(4b) Als de tafel schoon was, hadden we daarop gegeten.
(=> aan tafel eten was het plan)

(5a) Als de tafel schoon was, zouden we daarop gegeten kunnen hebben.
(5b) Als de tafel schoon was, hadden we daarop kunnen eten.
(=> aan tafel eten was een mogelijkheid)

Ik hoop dat dit helpt!


----------



## Andrey05

Dank je wel, Joannes,

de constructie van irrealis is in het Nederlands dus een beetje anders dan die in het Engels. Wordt bijvoorbeeld de zin

"I'll clean the table so that we *could* eat on it" vertaald als

Ik maak de tafel even schoon zodat we daarop *kunnen* eten.

Maar zeg je vaak e.g.:

Ik wens dat deze tafel schoon *was*. 
/tegenwoordig, niet in het verleden, maar de tavel is op dit moment vuil/

of: Ik wens dat dat kasteel *kond* praten!


----------



## Suehil

'I'll clean the table so that we could eat on it' is not correct in English, either, it should be either 'I'll clean it so that we can..' or 'I cleaned it so that we could...'


----------



## Andrey05

Suehil said:


> 'I'll clean the table so that we could eat on it' is not correct in English, either, it should be either 'I'll clean it so that we can..' or 'I cleaned it so that we could...'


 
Hmm..
But you do say:
"I wish the castle *could* speak"
"I wish we *could* eat on this table"
"Would you pls clean the table so that we *could* eat here"
"If the waiter cleans that table, we *could* as well eat over there"
/suggestion, idea/ or is it not used this way?
"Why don't we eat here? We could, but only if he cleans the table"


----------



## Suehil

Andrey05 said:


> Hmm..
> But you do say:
> "I wish the castle *could* speak"
> "I wish we *could* eat on this table"
> "Would you pls clean the table so that we *could* eat here"
> "If the waiter cleans that table, we *could* as well eat over there"
> /suggestion, idea/ or is it not used this way?
> "Why don't we eat here? We could, but only if he cleans the table"


 
The difference is 'so that we can' is not conditional, all the others are.


----------



## moldo

Andrey05 said:


> ---de constructie van irrealis is in het Nederlands dus een beetje anders dan die in het Engels. Wordt bijvoorbeeld de zin


 
Andrey,

can = kunnen
could = zou kunnen

Verder is het Engels wat strenger in het gebruik van tijden, zoals Suehil heeft opgemerkt. Als de tweede bijzin in verleden tijd is, dan moet ook de eerste bijzin in de verleden tijd.

In het Nederlands hoeft dat niet.

If the table was clean, we could eat.
Als de tafel schoon is, dan zouden we kunnen eten.

Groet, Moldo


----------



## Lopes

Joannes said:


> (4a) Als de tafel schoon was, zouden we daarop gegeten hebben.
> (4b) Als de tafel schoon was, hadden we daarop gegeten.
> (=> aan tafel eten was het plan)



Ik heb hier lang over nagedacht, maar zou je daar niet 'als de tafel schoon was geweest, zouden we daarop gegeten hebben' van moeten maken?


----------



## Joannes

moldo said:


> Verder is het Engels wat strenger in het gebruik van tijden, zoals Suehil heeft opgemerkt. Als de tweede bijzin in verleden tijd is, dan moet ook de eerste bijzin in de verleden tijd.
> 
> In het Nederlands hoeft dat niet.
> 
> If the table was clean, we could eat.
> Als de tafel schoon is, dan zouden we kunnen eten.


Je hebt gelijk, al zou ik toch *was* verkiezen daar. En voor alle duidelijkheid, er is hier geen verleden tijd maar een _modal past_ (die _qua_ _vorm_ een verleden tijd doet vermoeden maar eigenlijk irrealis aanduidt) en een voorwaardelijke wijs (ook irrealis maar specifieker) - in het Engels komen die in dat geval overeen.



Lopes said:


> Ik heb hier lang over nagedacht, maar zou je daar niet 'als de tafel schoon was geweest, zouden we daarop gegeten hebben' van moeten maken?


Heel goede vraag. Dat is zeker niet fout, misschien zelfs juister. Ik denk niet dat er contexten zijn waarin de ene fout is en de andere juist  maar ik denk wel dat je - zeker in spreektaal - *geweest* mag weglaten. Hoe voelt de rest dit aan?


----------



## Grytolle

Ware de tafel schoon, gingen we eten(!)


----------



## Lopes

Grytolle said:


> Ware de tafel schoon, gingen we eten(!)


 
Aldus de opa van mijn opa.


----------

